# Spouse Visa



## jungle (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm a USC and my husband is a UKC, currently living in UK. We just turned in the first set of paperwork to the US Embassy in London to get my husband a US spouse visa. This week we got a form letter saying we should get a response in the next 5 weeks from them about what the next step is. I was wondering if anyone knew how long spouse visa approvals are taking now? I was hoping to be in US by August 2013, is that too ambitious or should we plan for later?

Plus, is the medical tests next? Anything we need to do before the tests to make it easier/quicker?

Any up-to-date info would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## g0ds1au3r (Dec 8, 2012)

*How long does the DCF Process Take*

Every consulate is different however in many cases the processing time frame can be measured in weeks. For consulates with a higher case load or instance of fraud the processing time could be months. Regardless, DCF will almost always be faster than filing with the USCIS in the US. Additionally when you enter the US your spouse will immediately become a Legal Permanent Resident (LPR) and their Green Card will be mailed to them shortly after arriving.


*Typical DCF Procedure*

1. You (and your spouse) will visit the US consulate to file your I-130 and required documents. Some consulates will accept the petition and supporting evidence via mail. Please confirm this via the consulate's website (or on the phone if possible). The following thread on the forums contains example cover letters for I-130 and visa applications: DCF Cover Letter Thread. 

2- The I-130 will be adjudicated and either approved or denied. If it is approved the foreign spouse may apply for an IR-1 or CR-1 Visa (Immigrant Visa).

3- The foreign spouse will be required to submit a DS-230 Part 1 (visa application) as well as several required items on a checklist that the consulate will provide. The checklist will include items such as a Police Certificate, Birth Certificate, Previous Divorce Records, an Affidavit of Support (Form I-864), and others.

Note: As suggested above, if you had spoken with the consulate early on you may have already collected certain required documents. If you have them with you when filing for the Immigrant Visa you may be able to submit them with the visa application and thus expedite the processing of your case. As a general note, submit photocopies of all original documents unless otherwise directed by the Consular staff. Be sure to bring originals when visiting the consulate in case they need to see them. Remember that you must sign all documents in ink. Pay attention to certain documents that ask you NOT to sign until witnessed by a consulate officer!

4- The US Citizen's spouse will have their Immigrant Visa Interview. The US Citizen Spouse does NOT have to be present at the final interview. Once all paperwork and background checks are complete and assuming the interview goes well, the Immigrant Visa will be issued and attached inside the beneficiaries passport. The time delay from the interview to the visa being issued is typically a few days. Immigrant Visas are typically valid for six months and can in some cases be extended (you must request this in advance of the visa expiration and receive approval by the embassy -- do not assume this is possible unless confirmed by the consulate). The first entry into the US must be made before the expiration date on the Visa. This is very important.

5- The foreign spouse can now legally enter the US. At the Port of Entry they will have their Visa/Passport stamped indicating their legal status in the US. Their status is now that of a US Legal Permanent Resident. Within a few weeks an official Permanent Residence Card (Green Card) will arrive in the mail. Additionally, if on the visa application DS-230 II you applied for the Social Security number your Social Security Card will be mailed to you within a month of entering the US. If you did not apply for the SSN on your visa application you can visit your local Social Security Agency to apply for one. Make sure to being your passport/Visa and Green Card if you have received it. 

Note: Make sure to read the Welcome to the United States: A Guide for New Immigrants document by the USCIS. This document explains your rights as a Legal Permanent Resident. It explains your right to work legally within the US as well as travel in and out of the country with your Green Card.


You are very lucky to be able to apply DCF; I had to apply via the Lockbox and it took from march till a few days ago all though we could have sped it up if I had have filled in the paperwork sooner.

Regards to the medical; you cant do that until you get your interview date; sorry :-(


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

it can take up to a year 

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## g0ds1au3r (Dec 8, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> it can take up to a year
> 
> spousal visa CR1
> Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)



It CAN but highly unlikely for someone applying DCF.


----------



## superlori (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry if this is a daft question, but what does DCF stand for? We are just about to mail our petition for my UKC husband (I'm USC) also to the London Embassy. Just wondering what DCF refers to.... We'd like to be out there by August too.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

superlori said:


> Sorry if this is a daft question, but what does DCF stand for? We are just about to mail our petition for my UKC husband (I'm USC) also to the London Embassy. Just wondering what DCF refers to.... We'd like to be out there by August too.


Direct Consular Filing ....


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. We actually got a letter yesterday from the Embassy to do the police certificate and DS-230 Part 1 and 2.


----------

